# Kein FTP Zugriff??



## WolfCG (20. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich wollte mir einen eigenen FTP Zugriff erstellen auf /var/www/ ! ALles hat super funktioniert.. bisher..

Doch jetzt plötzlich kann ich zwar verbinden, alle Daten anzeigen und runterladen, aber Upload geht nichtmehr.. es kommt von Filezilla immer folgende Meldung:

Antwort:    553-Can't open that file: Permission denied
Antwort:    553 Rename/move failure: No such file or directory
Fehler:    Kritischer Fehler

Was ist da falsch??? Donwload und Anzeige kein Problem! 

Hier noch der "dir-l" Auszug von /var/www/:


> drwxrwxr-x  5 root scvs    4096 12. Jan 2010  7-00-06_7-00-07_combo_update
> drwxrwxr-x  2 root ispapps 4096  6. Jul 07:39 apps
> -rw-r--r--  1 root scvs     399 19. Jun 02:11 check_updatestatus.php
> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096  8. Aug 21:41 clients
> ...


Zudem hab ich ein 2tes Problem_ Warum kann ich das DirectoryListing nicht abschalten?? www.scvswitzerland.ch ist zur Zeit nichts drauf, keine Index-Datei oder so, darum wird der gesamte ORdnerinhalt aufgelistet! Why'? wenn ich die apache2.conf bearbeite nützt nichts.. die httpd.conf ist sowieso leer... habs schon mit "Options -Indexes" versucht, keine Wirkung...
LG
Wolf


----------



## Till (23. Aug. 2010)

Das mit den Fehlermeldungen wundert mich nicht, Du kannst keinen zentralen FTP Zugriff auf /var/www verwenden, da dann alle Dateein die Du hochlädst den falschen Usern gehören und apache dann den Zugriff verweigert.


----------



## WolfCG (23. Aug. 2010)

Hm.. das ging aber vor 2 Monaten und lief bisher ganz gut.. 
Wenn ich einen FTP Benutzer wie zb. client1 / web1 erstelle... muss ich dann ja die Domain www.scvswitzerland.ch auf das umleiten? Wie geht denn das? kann doch nicht über eine IP zb. 192.222.xx.xx/web1 leiten? Das wäre dann wiederum ne ungültige IP. Oder muss ich das über ISPConfig machen?

Und das DirectoryListing kann ich auch net abshalten, keine Ahnung wieso..
Gruss
Wolf


----------



## Till (23. Aug. 2010)

Wieso willst Du denn da was umleiten. Jeder FTP user ist genau für ein Web da und hat auch keine anderen Zugriffsrechte. Er verweist also grundsätzlich auf das korrekte web root, Du musst also nur einfach einen FTP user pro webseite erstellen, dich damit einloggen und dann die HTML Seiten in das jeweilige web Unterverzeichnis kopieren.


----------



## WolfCG (23. Aug. 2010)

Also. Ich hab jetzt ein FTP Benutzer gemacht. Da steht nun client1/web1/web und so weiter.. als Webseite habe ich natürlich auf dem Server scvschweiz.ch die Domain scvswitzerland.ch eingetragen. 

Wenn ich jetzt aber scvswitzerland.ch oder scvschweiz.ch aufrufe erscheint immer noch das root-Verzeichnis also /var/www/ anstatt irgend eine Seite für client1 oder ähnlichem. Und alles als "DirectoryListing". Auch wenn ich etwas hochlade, ist dies nur unter www.scvschweiz.ch/client1/web1/ erreichbar und nicht nur über die Domain. Deshalb meinte ich mit Umleiten.  

Gruss
Wolf

Entweder bin ich zu dumm oder es ist zu kompliziert..


----------



## Till (23. Aug. 2010)

Auf Webseiten kannst Du ausschließlich über den Domainnamen zugreifen und nie über die IP. Ist ein Zugriff bei Dir über die IP möglich bzw. über  www.scvschweiz.ch/client1/web1/ dann ist das setup komplett zerschosen oder es wurden manuell diverse Sicherheinstellungen in der apache Konfiguration entfernt die genau das verhindern. Ich würde Dir dann zu einer Neuinstallation raten. Denn wenn der Zugriff so möglich ist das sehr gefährlich da sich darüber unter Umständen Passworte auslesen lassen.



> Entweder bin ich zu dumm oder es ist zu kompliziert..


Ich weiß nicht genau was Du da gemacht hast, auf jeden Fall wurde das setup manuell verändert oder ISPConfig nicht vollständig installiert. Erstellen einer Webseite sind ein paar Klicks und eingabe der Domain, daran sollte es wohl nicht scheitern. Wenn Du aber wie oben geschrieben das System schon soweit geändert hattest das Du zentral über einen User auf alles zugreifen konntest, dann ist dabei was kaputt gegangen.


----------

